# طلب مادة vinyl acetate monomer



## mostathmer2010 (13 أبريل 2010)

السادة الكرام أعضاء المنتدي 
أرجوا لمن يعرف شركات توريد او تصنيع مادة vinyl acetate monomer داخل جمهورية مصر العربية ياريت يكتب أسمائها و أرقام التليفون
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 أبريل 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بسيادتك لو عايز الخامة نفسها فى منها محلى ومستورد ولو عايز الغراء الابيض كمنتج او تركيباته موجود منه انواع كثيرة توجد الخامة بشركة بيتاكيم او نيرول او كيمى جروب لو محتاج اى تفاصيل رجاء المراسلة


----------



## basmala_khaled (18 أبريل 2010)

اخى الكريم توجد شركة اسمها تارجت للكيماويات فى الاسكندرية ويوجد له ويب سيت
وشكرا


----------



## mostathmer2010 (20 أبريل 2010)

أشكر الجميع على التفاعل مع الموضوع وأرجوا من الاخ عبد القادر ذكر التفاصيل أسماء الشركات وتليفوناتها


----------



## mostathmer2010 (23 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم عبد القادر 2 أشكرك بشدة على إرسال ارقام التليفون و أرجوا لو عرفت مستورد للشراء منه مباشرة ليكون السعر مناسب - ثانيا أرجوا ذكر التركيبات الغراء الابيض لو كانت لديك وأخيرا أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mostathmer2010 (23 أبريل 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> اهلا وسهلا بسيادتك لو عايز الخامة نفسها فى منها محلى ومستورد ولو عايز الغراء الابيض كمنتج او تركيباته موجود منه انواع كثيرة توجد الخامة بشركة بيتاكيم او نيرول او كيمى جروب لو محتاج اى تفاصيل رجاء المراسلة


 


اخي عبد القادر 2 أرجوا إفادتنا جميعاً بطريقة تصنيع الغراء الابيض من البولي فينيل أسيتات وأيضاً ذكر الشركا ت المورده له داخل مصر مع ذكر أرقام التليفون الخاصه بها - كما أود أن تفيدنا جميعاً بالتركيبات المختلفة للغراء الابيض لمختلف الأنواع وبالأخص للصق الأخشاب ليكون مثل جودة النوع (أوكي) المنتشر في مصر

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 أبريل 2010)

ان شاء الله يا اخى تجد ما تبحث عنه عندى فقد ظللت اعوام طويله مدير لانتاج الشركة المنتجه للغراء المذكور وساكتب لك عدة تركيبات لمختلف الاستخدامات واسف لتاخرى لانى قليل الدخول على النت


----------



## mostathmer2010 (24 أبريل 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ان شاء الله يا اخى تجد ما تبحث عنه عندى فقد ظللت اعوام طويله مدير لانتاج الشركة المنتجه للغراء المذكور وساكتب لك عدة تركيبات لمختلف الاستخدامات واسف لتاخرى لانى قليل الدخول على النت


 

أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على تعاونك معي انه لمن حسن حظي ان تكون ذو خبرة كبيرة في هذا المجال 
أعتقد أن هناك طريقتان لصناعة الغراء الابيض:

الأولى: 
هي بإستخدام بولي فينيل أسيتات جاهز ويتم عمل مستحلب له - أرجوا ذكر نسبة بولي فينيل أسيتات الموجودة في المنتج النهائي مع ذكر تفاصيل عملية الإذابة وعمل المستحلب والمواد الداخلة فيه (وكذلك تكلفة المنتج النهائي )

والثانية:
هي عمل عملية البلمره نفسها بأستخدام مونومر فينيل اسيتات - أرجوا ذكر نسبة المونومر الداخلة في التفاعل والمواد الأخري المستخدمة لعمل المستحلب أو لذيادة قوة اللصق وكذلك ترتيب خطوات العملية تفصيلاً (وكذلك تكلفة المنتج النهائي )

وأرجوا أن تكون التركيبات مصحوبة بأسماء الشركات الموردة للكيماويات المستخدمة وأهمها vinyle acetate monomer و بوليمر الفينيل أسيتات وياريت سعرها المتوقع هذه الايام 
معزرة أخي الفاضل على كثرة الطلبات ولكن ما شجعني على ذلك هو كرم أخلاقك وأرجوا من الله أن يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 أبريل 2010)

الاخ العزيز بالنسبه للغراء الابيض التركيبة التى تريدها تعتمد على البولى فينيل اسيتات المعد مسبقا ويكون بتركيز 50% وهذا متواجد بكثرة فى السوق المصرى منه الايطالى عند نيرول والتايوانى بشركة كيمى جروب ببرج الاطباء باب اللوق ويوجد المصرى انتاج شركة ناسيدكو مدينة السادات وشركة ايجل 6 اكتوبر
80% بولى فينيل اسيتات هومو متوسط 7 جنيه
5% داى بيوتيل فثالات يستخدم كملدن من مجموعة المذيبات الضعيفة 25 جنيه
15% ماء 
يتم خلط الراتنج مع الماء والتقليب بسرعة بطيئه وبعد تمام الخلط يضاف الملدن ببطىء مع التقليب
المواد الصلبة 45%
تكلفة الخامات مع حساب الهالك فى حدود 7 جنيه


وتوجد تركيبات اخرى تعتمد على وجود ستابيليزر وهو البولى فينيل الكحول 25 جنيه وهو يباع على شكل حبيبات مثل السكر ويذاب فى الماء بالتسخين بالبخار حتى لا تتغير رائحته او لونه فيصبح مثل الجيل وتكون النسبة 13% ويؤخذ من هذا المحلول ويخلط على البولى فينيل اسيتات بنسب عديده حسب الاستخدام 
كمثال بنسبة 50% فيصبح المواد الصلبة 31% تقريبا ولكن يتميز الفيلم المتكون بصلابه اكثر
وتكون تكلفة الخامات مع الهالك فى حدود 5,25 جنيه
وتوجد تركيبات لكبس الاخشاب يوضع بها مواد مالئة مثل كربونات الكالسيوم ولكنها اقل جودة وليست شفافة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 أبريل 2010)

بالنسبه لانتاج الهومو بوليمر pva الموضوع يحتاج الى استثمارات ضخمة وعدم توافر المونومر تسبب فى توقف شركات كانت تسعى الى تصنيعه لو تحب اديلك فكره لكن ابتدى الاول بالسهل وعلى فكره حتى من ينتج المنتج الذى ذكرته يستخدم pva جاهز ويوجد حوالى 4 شركات بمصر تنتجه وقد زرتهم وتعاملت معهم جميعا وانتاجهم مش بطال لكن ياريت تبتدى بمنتج مشهود له بالجوده على الاقل حتى تاخذ خبرة اكثر تستطيع بها حل مشاكل الانتاج


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 أبريل 2010)

لو اى حد محتاج اى شىء يا جماعة فى الموضوع ده انا تحت امره


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 أبريل 2010)

انا وجدت الاخ chemicaling شرح تصنيع البوليمر من بدايته بطريقه جميله فعلا رجاء الاطلاع عليها وربنا يبارك فيه وفى امثاله


----------



## سليمان حشيشو (26 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخوة الكرام المتخصصين فى الكيمياء الصناعية افيدكم بانى تصفحت ما كتب حول موضوع صناعة الغراء الابيض للاخشاب والتركيبات التى سبق ذكرها وكنت مسرورا جدا لما وجدته فى البحث الذى طالما سعيت بالحث عنه طيلة سنتين . ارجو من الاخوة الكرام و المتخصصين فى الكيمياء الصناعية افادتى عن التركيبات الكيميائيه العلميه والعامه المعروفه لدى اصحاب المهن فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mostathmer2010 (26 أبريل 2010)

أخي الكريم عبد القادر 2 أشكرك شكراً جزيلاً على إهتمامك بموضوعي وادعوا الله ان يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (26 أبريل 2010)

الاخ العزيز انا تحت امرك ولو حبيت اى ايضاح او تركيبه خاصة لاى استخدام مرحبا بك فى اى وقت وانا اعتذر عن قلة تواجدى بالمنتدى


----------



## mostathmer2010 (30 أبريل 2010)

اشكر الاخ عبد القادر2 على كرم أخلاقه


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماشاء الله*

اشكر الجميع على التعاون البناء الذى ربما يساعد الكثير من الناس فى بحثهم عن ضالتهم فى صناعه الغراء البيضاء وانا واحد منهم ولذا اطلب المساعده من الاخ العضو عبد القادر للتواصل معى لانى محتاجله جدا جدا 
شكرا


----------



## ahmed shalan (20 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم عبد القادر 2 شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة وادعو الله ان تكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (23 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الغالى عبد القادر انا ابحث عنك فى كل مكان ولا استطيع الحصول عليك برحاء التواصل معى لللاسفاده بخبرتك وجزاك الله خيرا وارجوا من الساده القائمين على المنتدى عدم مسح طريقه الاتصال
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
أرجو التواصل عبر الخاص
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد سميرابو (12 مارس 2011)

السلا م عليكم ورحمة الله7 لو سمحت اريد معرفة صناعة بولى فينال اسيتات والمفاعل


----------



## يوسف قاسم (21 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه من الله وبركاته 
انا اصنع الغراء الأبيض النسيجي ولدي مشكله وارجو من الأخوه مساعدتي 
انا اصنع الغراء بموصفات وهي صلابه 37% ولزوجه 0 
والمشكله ع النحو التالي 
هو انا الغراء يبدو بأنه مخلوط بمواد زيتيه اي انا الغراء بعد الأنتهاء من تصنيعه يصبح له طبقه زيتيه وكأنه مخلوط بماده زيتيه 
ويبدو انه قد فقدا تماسكه ولمعانه وقساوته 
شكرا لأصغائكم


----------



## tamer.shibl (12 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم احييكم جميعا على هذا التعاون الجميل واسأل الله ان ينفع بكم جميعا


----------



## محمد باسل ذكور (18 مارس 2018)

السلام عليكم
شركتنا مختصة بتصدير مواد صناعة الدهانات من الصين
[email protected]
008613506795084


----------

